# Smallmouth Bass



## Larry Owens (Aug 30, 2017)

Does anyone have recommendations where good smallmouth fishing is in NE or Central ohio?


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

I would say most likely one of the rivers coming from Lake Erie. But that would just be a guess!


----------



## Larry Owens (Aug 30, 2017)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> I would say most likely one of the rivers coming from Lake Erie. But that would just be a guess!


Thanks


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Alum Creek Reservoir in central Ohio.


----------



## Larry Owens (Aug 30, 2017)

polebender said:


> Alum Creek Reservoir in central Ohio.


Perfect, my sons live just south of Alum Creek. It looks like northern part of lake has creek running into it. Would that be the best place to find them?


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Larry Owens said:


> Perfect, my sons live just south of Alum Creek. It looks like northern part of lake has creek running into it. Would that be the best place to find them?


The north end is mainly largemouth structure. The south pool(the dam area) is best for smallmouth.


----------



## Larry Owens (Aug 30, 2017)

Ok, I appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Larry Owens said:


> Does anyone have recommendations where good smallmouth fishing is in NE or Central ohio?


Erie has drastically improved as a smallmouth fishery since the water clarity improvement and we have many customers that target them there as well well as in Berlin, which is located in Alliance/Deerfield. Erie is definitely the better of the two, but we have many customers that see success at Berlin also.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

My BIL has taken me to Erie a few time on smallie trips, fishing around the Ashtabula break wall. The first time I only caught 4 fish, but each one was a personal best! The last one hit like a ton of bricks and pulled like a freight train! It measured 22"! By the time I got home my hands were throbbing so bad I had to take an Aleve. 

Best time to go seems to be in May, when the water temps are getting into the mid 50's. On another time we went up, we didn't any really huge ones, but we did catch numbers. 50-60 between us from 6AM to Noon. All around the 'Bula break wall.

The river up there are good as well. Also, Lake Milton and Pymatuning have smallies.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Berlin Reservoir
Smallmouth Bass
3 pounds.....18 inches
Just 30 feet from courtesy dock

Northland Whister Jig GOLD 3/8 oz.
Leech
Memorial Day weekend 



Tall Tales said:


> Erie has drastically improved as a smallmouth fishery since the water clarity improvement and we have many customers that target them there as well well as in Berlin, which is located in Alliance/Deerfield. Erie is definitely the better of the two, but we have many customers that see success at Berlin also.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Caught a few at West Branch.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

X2 for Alum creek


----------



## Twitch twitch pause (Apr 18, 2019)

Did pretty good at Lake Milton last year.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

In spring I used to catch tons of small smb in the Cuyahoga with a few 16-18 mixed in. I had many days when I would catch over 50. Rocky structure with some deeper water mixed in is the best terrain. Good luck. Akron, Cuyahoga Falls area.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

swone said:


> In spring I used to catch tons of small smb in the Cuyahoga with a few 16-18 mixed in. I had many days when I would catch over 50. Rocky structure with some deeper water mixed in is the best terrain. Good luck. Akron, Cuyahoga Falls area.


You guys catching some steelhead up there yet? Or maybe the dam on 82 still hasn't come down to let the reel numbers get up there. That is beautiful river up there as long as Akron and C-Falls can keep their sewage overflows out of her.

Rickerd


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

X2 on westbranch









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

My two biggest smallmouth bass came out of westbranch

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

rickerd said:


> You guys catching some steelhead up there yet? Or maybe the dam on 82 still hasn't come down to let the reel numbers get up there. That is beautiful river up there as long as Akron and C-Falls can keep their sewage overflows out of her.
> 
> Rickerd


I hook into 1-2 per year in the fall while smallmouth fishing. Hoping for better numbers next year after the dam comes down. Akron has done a lot with fixing their sewage treatment the last 5 years, but there's still a lot of overflow events. Hopefully, after the big tunnel under downtown is finished, there will be much less sewage in the river.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Larry Owens said:


> Does anyone have recommendations where good smallmouth fishing is in NE or Central ohio?










Best fishing for smallmouth in the United States...>>>>>Lake Erie 

6 pound smallmouth out of Geneva
May
Jig and minnow on bottom....within sight of shore
Trip on Charter boat


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 339561
> Best fishing for smallmouth in the United States...>>>>>Lake Erie
> 
> 6 pound smallmouth out of Geneva
> ...


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Mahoning River below Lake Milton....at the last golf hole north on course..at the bend in river...boulders in water....fish hide behind...waiting on food...protection from current


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Cuyahoga River above the gorge dam. Buzzbaits


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

You talking about the reservoir above the dam? I didn't know boats could go there is there a ramp somewhere


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 339767
> Mahoning River below Lake Milton....at the last golf hole north on course..at the bend in river...boulders in water....fish hide behind...waiting on food...protection from current


Boy that picture is an old one zanderis whatwas that late 70s


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

By the way if you still have that jacket I want it haha


----------



## Jake/Rob (Dec 7, 2016)

Larry Owens said:


> Does anyone have recommendations where good smallmouth fishing is in NE or Central ohio?


I have done decent at Milton a few times


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

set-the-drag said:


> Boy that picture is an old one zanderis whatwas that late 70s


Well, I am old.....

Back in the late 70's....I would have been in my early twenties...sounds about right.

I could tolerate cold and difficult fishing situations easier.....like ice fishing on Berlin...standing on ice....wind blowing...8 degrees....trying for some Berlin walleyes on blade baits....
Now, I am ready for some Florida ice fishing with Sherman.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

johnboy111711 said:


> Cuyahoga River above the gorge dam. Buzzbaits


That sure looks like Erie near the Islands ?


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

My P.B. Just off the barge near Walnut Creek. 6 1/2lbs. black power lizard in 20 ft. of water.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Believe it or Not.....I got a 4lb 15oz. out of Walborn
Back in the early 90's. That was the 2nd one I caught
that year. Knew of 2 others being caught. Haven't see or heard
of one since.


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

johnboy111711 said:


> Cuyahoga River above the gorge dam. Buzzbaits
> View attachment 339811
> View attachment 339813


Lol. Nice try. Those are Erie bass for sure. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Labman1127 said:


> Lol. Nice try. Those are Erie bass for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man,you got me!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Rocknut said:


> That sure looks like Erie near the Islands ?


If I wanted my picture taken with those bank runner, 3 and 4lb smallies I would fish the islands. I was targeting those 6-8lb fish...


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Ladue has some nice smallmouth. Have caught some on the north Causeway and at the damm. Jig and bobber.


----------

